
Things You Learn When You Break Up with God - dsr12
http://www.vice.com/read/things-you-learn-when-you-break-up-with-god
======
philtar
As someone who has gone through the same journey, this article strikes me as
surprisingly shallow.

> The first time I got drunk, I made out with my best friend and her best
> friend in an RV in their backyard while doing tequila shots. I passed out,
> vomited, then passed out again. It was bliss.

He has not confronted the meaninglessness of a sudden break up with God. I'm
speaking as someone who used to be a strict member of a religion and prayed
multiple times a day.

There's really too much in the article that's wrong for me to go through. The
cynic in me wants to say it was written by a wannabe author and greenlit by
someone who never had to do go through that.

~~~
davidgerard
It turns out things are different for different people.

------
davidgerard
See also:
[http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/RationalWiki_Atheism_FAQ_for_th...](http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/RationalWiki_Atheism_FAQ_for_the_Newly_Deconverted)
which was written especially for people in this circumstance.

------
joshmarinacci
I have to say this just sounds like the writings of a whiny person in their
20s whose life changed when he took a different path than his friends. There's
really nothing about God or deep thought in this article. Fluff.

